# Spawns first cut (Keto)



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Toyed with doing a journal for a bit an thought what the hey.

Firstly diet is Keto and its Dave palumbos diet plan for a 200lb male with a few tweaks.

Peds using are: 2.5ml ttme for first 5 weeks then 3ml for the next 6.

(This follows on from a 6weeks bulking of 1ml t400 and 3ml tren e)

100mcg T3 for duration.

Dnp on hand should I not be happy with results towards the end.

Winstrol at 80mg ed for the final week and through to pct.

Ai etc

1.25mg letro ed

0.5mg Caber e3d

1000iu hcg pw

20mg accutane ed currently.

Vits etc.

Centrum multivitamin

Omega 3s

High strength glucosamine

Evening primrose oil

Currently weight train one on/one off, will be using the off days for cv depending how I feel.

Weighed 96.4kg yesterday morning and guess my bf to be around 18/19%.

Pics will follow eventually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Back was done yesterday, felt good.

Deadlifts x 7 (includes warm ups)

Wide grip pull ups x 3

One arm row machine x 3

Wide grip pulldowns x 3 with drop sets.

Calves on leg press x 4


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Yesterday was fasted steady start cardio for 25 mins an I felt terrible all day 

Chest/bis today.

Flat bench x 6 (crazy 140x3 pb, what's going on?)

Incline db press x3

Decline flye x3

Decline bp x1 to failure then partial's to failure.

Db curls x4

Cg preacher curls x3

Widest grip bb curls supersetted with hammer curls x2

Feel great but mega hungry, looking forward to this fatty meal for tea.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck with this mate. How often will you be weighing yourself?

Taking any photos throughout for comparisons?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Good luck with this mate. How often will you be weighing yourself?
> 
> Taking any photos throughout for comparisons?


Thanks Tom, Going to weigh myself e3d don't want to be on them every 5 mins otherwise it it'll just box my head in.

Next time the missus comes ill get her to take some snaps and try and get more up every so many weeks.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thanks Tom, Going to weigh myself e3d don't want to be on them every 5 mins otherwise it it'll just box my head in.
> 
> Next time the missus comes ill get her to take some snaps and try and get more up every so many weeks.


Ai I can understand that, scales can fvck with your head. I only pop on them once a week now.

Looking forward to the progress anyway, subbed


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck with this mate :thumb:

Re the letro.have you got gyno or just very prone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Good luck with this mate :thumb:
> 
> Re the letro.have you got gyno or just very prone?


Thanks Galaxy.

Had the gyno since I was 13, even arimidex at 1mg struggles to control it.

1.25mg ed is a bit excessive and will prob go back to 1.25mg eod.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thanks Galaxy.
> 
> Had the gyno since I was 13, even arimidex at 1mg struggles to control it.
> 
> 1.25mg ed is a bit excessive and will prob go back to 1.25mg eod.


Fair enough so, does that dose not kill your libido? Ever use proviron, great med imo


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck with this mate ! What you eating then as you done some tweaking ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Fair enough so, does that dose not kill your libido? Ever use proviron, great med imo


It does/has. Think the caber is keeping my head above water at min though lol.

Will have a look at prov now you mention it 

Have a cupboard full cialas for the real hard times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Good luck with this mate ! What you eating then as you done some tweaking ?


Thanks John.

It's Palumbos diet as I say with a few things added to hit macros, such as cheese with my morning meal and fatty protein meal.

60g isolate shake instead of 50 and I also have 2 tblspoon of evo in every shake.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> It's Palumbos diet as I say with a few things added to hit macros, such as cheese with my morning meal and fatty protein meal.
> 
> 60g isolate shake instead of 50 and I also have 2 tblspoon of evo in every shake.


Cool sounds good mate !


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Used a ketostick today and it showed trace amount of ketones.

Not sure how accurate they are and its only the 4th day of the diet.

Nice 30 mins steady state cv, 4 degree incline at 4.5mph.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Pics as promised.

As you can see I've a lot of timber around my abdominal, lower back and pectoral area.

Would be good to see my abs again and see what the gyno looks like with a little less fat on the chest.

If I never cut again after this at least I can say I've done it.

Plan is to lean out, maintain as best I can and give my body a good 6 months off any peds and then lean bulk from there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking at the leg pic the patella tendonitis has really took its toll on my right leg 

Lighting isn't great an neither is the angle but you cb def see in the teardrops how even though right footed that the left is compensating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Disappointing Leg session today, in agony after my heaviest back squat.

Only managed 180 x2

My patella is shot to $hit 

Physio time I think.

Anyways it went like so.

6min warm up on bike and stretches

Back squat x 5

Front squat x 3 (Easier on the patella I find, strangely enough)

Hamstring curl machine x4

Leg press wide stance x 4

Seated calf machine x 4

Standing calf machine x 3

Stretches, various.

Knee aches like a bitch, bit of hot an cold on it after tea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Making the decision to not train legs for a few weeks and see how the patella is.

Bought a foam roller and a patella band last night as well as e-mailing a sports physiotherapist.

I'm going to deadlift twice a week as from now as there is no pain at the angle I drive at. @MattGriff I'd appreciate your advice if possible, do you think deadlifting to keep my legs ticking over is a good idea?

Also in your opinion would a sports physio be able to help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Macros, not sure there's enough fats in it though so going to up Olive oil content a tad in shakes.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Only just seen this mate! Will be following! Good luck!

Rear lat spread looks the bolIocks by the way lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Only just seen this mate! Will be following! Good luck!
> 
> Rear lat spread looks the bolIocks by the way lol


Thanks Chris, just looking forward to seeing what I'll look like with abs and a bit less chest fat.

That's what is driving because this almost carbless diet is breaking me lol.

Just a bummer about the right patella.

May I ask what your bf is roughly in your avi?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just spotted this mate good luck. Keto does bring results though mate.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Subbed good luck love these threads, u look good pall can't wait see updates


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Shoulders and Triceps today.

Behind the neck press x 5

Seated front press x3

Side laterals x3

Paused db shrugs x2 supersetted with db front raises to failure.

Cg bp x3

Cg pushdowns x3

Dips supersetted with reverse grip pulldowns x2

I've seen a little strength loss sadly but already my legs are looking leaner.

Ketostick still says trace.

Decided to not to re-feed this week and leave it till next.

Can't wait for that!


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

When I started keto I didn't re-feed for 14days n I was well in keto, the stick was brown and the feed day was very nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully two weeks an the strip will be darker.

Just walking around a supermarket is torture!

25 mins steady state @ 4.7mph, 4degree incline.

115bpm so almost at the 120 sweet spot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Yesterday was back.

Deadlifts x 7 (includes warm ups)

Hit a rep pb of 5 x 220kg then whacked out a 250 single 

Wide grip pull ups x3

Seated unilateral rows x3

Wide grip pull downs x3 + dropset.

Strict wide pushdowns to failure x2

Happy with that the only ever time I've lifted 250 an above is when I've only done one or two reps at 220.

Not sure why shoulders was such a **** day?

Ketone stick is getting darker as the days go on.

Visibly lost size/water, looking leaner already I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

No cardio due to the fact I was on a brickyin' course for my cscs card.

Jesus wept hat goes off to any bricklayers out there.

Deadlifts the day before wasn't a good idea.

Must have walked about 5 miles today too.

Foam roller and patella band came today so time for a good go at getting this patella sorted.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Stay in there mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Chest/bi's yesterday

Flat bb bench press x 6 (140kg x2 again so happy)

Weighted dips x3 with a drop bw drop set.

Low cable clues x3

Incline db press/decline flye supersets x2

Wide grip ez bar curls x3

Db preacher curls x3

Hammer curls x2

High cable curls x2

Now I'm pressing more I'm thinking of moving bi's as forearms are totally fried before I start bi's.

May try back/tris and shoulders bi's.

Today just 25 mins steady state at 4 degree incline and 4.9mph.

Went on the scales today and I couldn't believe my eyes 91.8kg.

It's only been 12 days!


----------



## palbay (Feb 24, 2013)

I love going keto, but I probably have a different approach to it than most on here. My carb intake is normally restricted to vegetables (no potatoes) and I don't eat any processed food, grains, oats, gluten, refined sugars, etc. It was hell on earth when I first kicked those sorts of carbs from my eating habits because the body gets conditioned to using sugar (glycogen) as its primary source of fuel, so the brain is telling your body that you are hungry every few hours because the glucose levels in your blood drops. Now though my body uses fat as it's primary fuel and I don't have to eat the same amounts anymore, my body has become really efficient on low carbs because of upping protein a bit but mostly upping fat even more. There is no longer the need to eat at set times, and I now just eat when I feel hungry and sometimes will fast for 19 hours or longer (and start to burn ketones). Now I never have cravings for any bad carbs at all, my energy levels are better than they have ever been, my fat levels are really low and I've developed a greater appreciation for food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Legs yesterday, poor patella lol.

Some beanpole streak of pi$$ doing good mornings for squats, awful deadlifts and presses almost got a slap for been in the squat rack for 45 mins. C**t.

Anyways,

6 minute treadmill, stretches.

Front squats x2

Leg press x 4 ( 16 x 25kg plates for 8 with good rom, a pb  )

Front squats x3

Ham curl machine x 3 with a drop set.

Leg extensions x2 (unilateral & v light)

Standing calf x 4

Seated calf x3

Stretches.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Macros, not sure there's enough fats in it though so going to up Olive oil content a tad in shakes.


How are you getting so much protein?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

MA1984 said:


> How are you getting so much protein?


Google Palumbos keto diet for a 200lb male.

It's all in there.

The lean protein meal I have is 225g chicken breast and the fatty protein meal is either 200g salmon or 250g lean mince.

That's what it all equates to on myfitnesspal and doesn't look so out of place.

It's just less then 1.5g per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Google Palumbos keto diet for a 200lb male.
> 
> It's all in there.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Just purchased 9kg of optimum health whey for 70 quid delivered.

21.5g protein per 30g scoop.

Bung it in the cupboard for my next bulk, an as I only have 1 shake a day generally it'll last me forever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

MA1984 said:


> Thanks


No worries mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday was steady state cardio same as normal.

Few weighted crunches too.

Today was shoulders/tri's

Behind the neck presses x 5

Seated front smith machine press x3

Cable side laterals x 3 with a drop set

One handed smith machine shrugs/ front db raise superset x2

Ez bar Cg bench press x3

Seated dumbell press x2

Cg cable pressdowns x2

Dips to failure x 2

Getting slightly stronger in every area barring my shoulder pressing movements, is really odd.

Bought 9 bottles of this for 3 bones too


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Just ordered some peps and slin for the bulk after summer.

Going to get my head down and research even more, I want to know everything about the compounds I intend to take.

Like mentioned the plan is to have a good 12/16 weeks off after pct then hit it hard with aas,HGH, peps and slin.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good mate, any idea what type of bulking cycle you are going to run? Would ask about peps/slin but an clueless about them lol

Btw how are you finding your energy levels on keto?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Most days energy levels are high get the odd day where I'm a little below par.

The bulk is going to be something pscarb quoted with peps and gh on alternate days.

Slin I'm not sure yet preferably the safest way lol.

As for aas either test/tren/mast or Test & Deca.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Just jumped off the scales and I'm 89kg exactly :/

Don't like how fast I'm losing weight one bit.

Very confused.

Lost size for sure but strength is still what it was if not better in some lifts.

Looking a lot leaner though.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Just jumped off the scales and I'm 89kg exactly :/
> 
> Don't like how fast I'm losing weight one bit.
> 
> ...


6/7kg off is good going mate! Could be the mast stripping water weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Wednesday was back, energy levels was low for some reason.

Deadlift x 6

Wide grip pull ups x 3

C G seated rows x 3

W G pulldowns x e

W G pushdowns x 2

Bi work also,

Wide grip 21's x3

Seated db curls x3

Cable rope curl x 1 to failure.

Yesterday was 20 mins steady state at an incline with some weighted decline crunches and a few leg raises.

It's all about researching slin and peps for the time being.


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good work mate that's great progress so far.

I'm doing palumbos keto in a couple months after this bulk, very interested, keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Friday was chest & tri's

Bb flat bench x6

Decline db press x3

Flys x 4 incline to decline.

Incline smith press x3

Cable crossovers to failure and beyond!

Weighted dips x 4

Reverse grip pressdowns x3

Db overhead extensions x2

Sat was my cheat.

God it felt good.

Cereal & youghurt

Fudge throughout the day

2 x chicken & chorizo sarnies

2 x lamb burgers, 2 x beef burgers

Icecream & cookies.

Sunday was legs, was full of energy!

Warm up and stretches.

Front squats x6

Hack squat x3

Ham curls x3 with a drop set

Leg extensions (v. Light/high rep) x 3

Seated calf x 4

Standing calf x2

Stretches and massage patella.

Today was steady state cardio 30 mins @ 4 degree incline 4.9mph.

Feeling utter garbage now though, get me back in ketosis quick.

Ordered some slin an other goodies off g4m and got confirmation of payment received weds, still nothing.

No communication since either.

Getting very anxious


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate you will look ace after this cut, tren and t3 is how I get fat down fast, skiploading ATM 150g daily carbs 1200g Sunday.

If you want epic results grab peptides and HGH if you can afford it.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate that feeling a day after a carb day when on keto! I'm always so hungry afterwards! I've opted to avoid cheat days on keto now. Best of luck, has the weight loss slowed a little now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate you will look ace after this cut, tren and t3 is how I get fat down fast, skiploading ATM 150g daily carbs 1200g Sunday.
> 
> If you want epic results grab peptides and HGH if you can afford it.


Got some peps coming from g4m Mark, well if they come :/ he got my donation 9 Wednesday morning.

I've noticed the skiploading on your journal/log also.

Like the sound of it, going to research I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Fatboy80 said:


> I hate that feeling a day after a carb day when on keto! I'm always so hungry afterwards! I've opted to avoid cheat days on keto now. Best of luck, has the weight loss slowed a little now?


Yeah I know what you're saying.

I've a wedding to go to in a months time an I think that will be my only other cheat.

Yep it has slowed, was fairly rapid tbh an I was getting worried.

Slow and steady now


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dw mate site is good2go.will reply eventually, can not reply for days must be partying in Ibiza


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky him lol.

Trying to get all my goodies together for my next cycle before I lay out the dosh for a cooper s with jc works goodies


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lucky him lol.
> 
> Trying to get all my goodies together for my next cycle before I lay out the dosh for a cooper s with jc works goodies


That'll be a fun toy!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lucky him lol.
> 
> Trying to get all my goodies together for my next cycle before I lay out the dosh for a cooper s with jc works goodies


That was a joke btw **** knows what he's doing haha..nice my mate has a modded one, get a decat, k & n typhoon sounds beast


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like I've been scammed by this daft little cnut.

Nothing again in the post this morning and no replies to any emails I've sent since Friday.

Soppy bollocks gave his home address and signed for it at that address.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looks like I've been scammed by this daft little cnut.
> 
> Nothing again in the post this morning and no replies to any emails I've sent since Friday.
> 
> Soppy bollocks gave his home address and signed for it at that address.


I recon hes just behind and to give it a bit more before getting worked up, do u live in london ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Not from London no, have a few relatives there though.

It's the fact his Comms was excellent till he got the funds Mark.

Everything was in stock and he was very polite.

It's not the Comms I'm particularly bothered about its how it takes a week/5 working days to send.

Never experienced such bad service in the odd times I've bought online.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Tuesday was Shoulders/tris

90degree seated db press x5

Machine behind the neck press x 4

Cable side laterals x3

bb front raise/plate shrugs superset x 2

V-bar press downs x4

French presses x 3

Yesterday again was 5mph, 4 defer incline for 30mins.

Clearly been had by g4m nothing again.

Apparently all paid orders are out, well that's a load of bollocks.

Can't understand why he's turned scammer.

Take it on the chin I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Thursday was back/bis that 250 deadlift gets harder as the weeks pass 

Deadlifts x6

Wide grip pull ups x 3

Row machine x 3

Wide grip cable row x 3

Pulldowns (till I could pull no more) x1

Seated curls x 4

21's x3

Yesterday was 30 mins steady state. 5mph @ 4 degree incline.

Constant 120 bpm.

Weighted crunches x 4

Going to have to rethink my peptide bridge as I've give up thinking my order will come now due to total lack of communication.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Bridge with 0.5ml test till you sort something else out, if you aren't in pct already


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

G4M isn't cheap for peptides etc either....hope he pulls through for you!

The only time i've ever been my leanest..like 8% ish was on the palumbo diet! Keep it up big man


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Bridge with 0.5ml test till you sort something else out, if you aren't in pct already


I've still a while to go Mark ordered well in advance just incase something like this happened.

Got a general message about 10 mins ago saying all paid orders barring a few have been sent out.

Hopefully mines one of the few and it comes next week, don't want no peps an slin sat in a RM warehouse somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> G4M isn't cheap for peptides etc either....hope he pulls through for you!
> 
> The only time i've ever been my leanest..like 8% ish was on the palumbo diet! Keep it up big man


He's not I know, half decent offer on his ghrp-2 though and I've bought some cjc off a guy who has no use for it no more.

Fingers crossed now eh lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've still a while to go Mark ordered well in advance just incase something like this happened.
> 
> Got a general message about 10 mins ago saying all paid orders barring a few have been sent out.
> 
> Hopefully mines one of the few and it comes next week, don't want no peps an slin sat in a RM warehouse somewhere.


It's only him, and his packer, if he's not there no replies, last time this happened he had novo virus, your stuff will eventually come mate. And itl all be frozen / friged til send


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's only him, and his packer, if he's not there no replies, last time this happened he had novo virus, your stuff will eventually come mate. And itl all be frozen / friged til send


Yeah that's all I'm bothered about Mark don't want him to think he has to get it out because of the delay and have him ruin it.

Much rather he waited till it can be with me soon after he's posted.

I've no qualms now he's been in touch


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

In for pics... Where are they!?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> In for pics... Where are they!?


First page you eager beaver


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> First page you eager beaver


Peace is now restored lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Peace is now restored lol


Lmao, the new ones go up tonight Kay so stay tuned haha.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lmao, the new ones go up tonight Kay so stay tuned haha.


Popcorn ready !


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Today was chest/tri's

Db incline press x6

Weighted dips x3 with a bodyweight drop.( tried it a diff way this session, made my body like < kind of shape)

Pec Dec flye x3 with a drop.

Flat bench press x 3 with a drop.

Cg bp x3 high rep/low weight.

Skullcrushers x3

One hand pushdowns x2

Now for some update pics.

Almost 4 weeks in on cut.

Weight is 88.9kg














































Fairly happy with my progress so far, definition is coming.

Still need to lose some off pec and midriff so shape looks better but I'm sure that'll come closer to the end.

Starting to feel small now though


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

31/3/13

Simple steady stay 5mph @ 4 degree incline for 30mins.

1/4/13

Legs.

Good session as patella held out well.

Warm up on bike/stretches

Front squats x 6

Leg press x3

Ham curls x4

Leg extensions x 3

Seated calf x 4

Stretches.

2/4/13

Rest day.

Still nothing from g4m, even though he messaged me on e-***** saying all orders but 1 or two went out the 27th.

He never replied to my reply or e-mail and has disappeared again.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking much better mate!

Keep going.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Yesterday was shoulders and tri's

Strict ohp x3

Push press x3

Behind the neck seated smith press x3

Db site laterals x3

Front raises x 2

CG ez bar press x3

V-bar pushdowns x 3

Dips x2

Nothing in the post or communication so just going to give it up as a good source gone bad.

Shame really, if I hadn't of got a payout i'd be livid but nothing I can do I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Doesn't look like I'll be getting the mini that I mentioned previously in this thread either.

Looks fantastic but the clutch is going and there's loads of niggly bits that need doing.

The clutch on a mini is 600 pound job!.

Going to look at a vw of some kind.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be getting the mini that I mentioned previously in this thread either.
> 
> Looks fantastic but the clutch is going and there's loads of niggly bits that need doing.
> 
> ...


Findin out if mine is wrote off tmoz lol 6800 damage from some woman binning It on a roundabout

Going for a vauxhall Monaro if it is, it's rigt on the edge, will keep if it's repaired


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Findin out if mine is wrote off tmoz lol 6800 damage from some woman binning It on a roundabout
> 
> Going for a vauxhall Monaro if it is, it's rigt on the edge, will keep if it's repaired


You're joking Mark that was a gorgeous little bimmer that.

Monaros are monsters though.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You're joking Mark that was a gorgeous little bimmer that.
> 
> Monaros are monsters though.


Yeh mate was gutted, had a smile when I saw a 6 litre supercharged 580bhp Monaro in my price range tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh mate was gutted, had a smile when I saw a 6 litre supercharged 580bhp Monaro in my price range tho


Aren't they rwd them Mark too, oh my lord the fun if so lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

ISo thursday was steady state cardio again, it seems to be getting easier so going to up the mph.

Yesterday was back/bis

Nose started bleeding after 4 reps @220 so tidied myself up and moved on.

Deadlifts x5

WG pullups x 3

Single arm machine rows x 3

WG pulldowns x2

CG pulldowns x2

Seated db curls x3

Narrow preacher curls x3

21's x2

Need to slot some more bi work in somewhere, possibly day before legs.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> ISo thursday was steady state cardio again, it seems to be getting easier so going to up the mph.
> 
> Yesterday was back/bis
> 
> ...


nosebleed ! nice! my kinda deadlift lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Monday was chest tri's

God I felt weak 

Incline bb x 5

Flat db x 4

Seated incline cable flyers x3

Pec Dec x2

Dips x2 with bodyweight drop

Cg pushdowns x4

Cable kickbacks x3

Skullcrushers x2

Tues was again steady state cardio for 35 mins.

Today was suppose to be legs but I pinned quads for the first time and the muscle is tight so a bit of bi's and see if its ok tomorrow.

Slin and peps came too 

All my research on slin and I overlooked getting the pins for the pens.

Anybody want to link me to the pins I need to be buying for the pens?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Loved training bis on there own on weds.

Going to do it every week I think.

Legs was yesterday, took 3 ephedrine an I owned it lol.

Back squats x 5

Front squats x 3

Ham curls x 3 with a drop

Leg extension x 3/high rep

Seated calf x4

Standing calf x2

Today had major leg Doms, I never get Doms this late on in a cycle??

Had some in chest recently too.

Hoping its the diet and not the gear.

Just can't work it out.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Progress looks good mate, keep it up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Turn it around be glad u got leg doms this late in cycle must of bossed it


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

13/4/13

Bored out my tree so with major leg Doms I went an did steady state cardio. 25 mins 4 degree incline 5mph.

Oucccch lol.

Shoulders/tris sat.

Behind the neck military press x 5

Seated front smith press x 4

Db side laterals x 3 with a drop set

Bb front raises/ plate shrug supersets x3

Reverse cg grip Smith's press x 4

Reverse grip pulldowns x3

Dip/machine extensions superset x2

Yesterday was a day off from gym but must have walked 10 miles with the other half when we went to the coast.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Bloody wide back there matey. Looking good. It's been just over a month since you posted your pics, why not snap a couple more so we can see your progress?

Anyway, carry on the great work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Monday was back/bis

Deadlifts x6

Wide grip pull ups x3

Single arm row (machine) x3

Wide grip pull downs x2

Strict pushdown till failure.

Db preacher curls x 3

Reverse grip bb curls x3

High cable curls x2

Tuesday was steady state for 25 mins and some weighted rope crunches x 4

Wednesday was chest/tris

Flat db press x6

Incline smith press x 3

Pec Dec x3

Decline bb press x3 with drop.

Low cable flye till failure thrice over.

Overhead db extension x3

V-bar pushdowns x3

Cable kickbacks x2

Yesterday was 20mins steady state.

Today is cheat as I'm at a wedding, one bottle of Peroni and a few j20s as its leg day tomorrow haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> Bloody wide back there matey. Looking good. It's been just over a month since you posted your pics, why not snap a couple more so we can see your progress?
> 
> Anyway, carry on the great work! :thumbup1:


Will collar the other half into snapping a few this weekend.

Start dnp on Sunday for final 2weeks of cut, should be fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday was legs and it was the worst session in a long time.

Strength is really dropping in the closing stages of this cut.

Back squats x 5

Front squat x 3

Ham curls x3

Leg extensions supersetted with calf raises (high rep) x 3

Stretches.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Few pi$$ about shots in the spare room, with some gay pants on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Un tensed ab shot, they're starting to reveal themselves.

About time too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Monday was shoulders/tris

Behind the neck military press x 5

Smiths seated press x 3

Cable side laterals x 3

Bb front raises/db shrug supersets x3

Reverse grip pushdowns x3

Bw dips x4

Tues was steady state cardio for

25 minutes.

Today was back/bi's

Deadlifts x6

Wg pullups x3

Db rows x3 with a drop set.

Wg lat pulldowns x3 with a drop set

Seated hammer curls x3

Reverse grip bb curls x3

High cable curls x2

Started dnp Monday and I'm dripping wet through all day! Mental stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

God I've let this journal slip a bit.

Dnp is kicking my head in, sugar free energy drinks and t3 are just keeping my head above water.

Sweat so bad last night I woke up to wrinkled hands! Mental.

Not sure ill be taking it past Sunday, 2 weeks is enough I think.

Losing strength rapidly too, last shot of ttme on thurs too.

Not impressed with it tbh.

Promised so much and gave little.

It's not bunk as many say but from experience of other labs compounds it definitely hasn't got what it says on the tin.

Fingers crossed there Winny works, don't think they'll be a prob there tbh.

Good pct and some time off, then onto an epic bulk.

Involving Sustanon, deca or eq, oxys, insulin and a dab of tren extreme at the end.

Can't wait to be allowed carbs again, ooooooaaaaattttssss.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Will end this journal with a pic or two when I've shifted the dnp water.

I stopped taking yesterday so hopefully I won't look so flat soon.

Small amount of carbs finding there way in on my diet also.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Few quick snaps, stopped Winny 'cos of the crazy headaches and ed nose bleeds.

The brother is coming over from Austria next week so going to get him to take a few shots.

If he can't make me look good nobody can lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Look good mate look tight and huge, muscles look full as hell considering your on a cut and usin DNP? Lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Look good mate look tight and huge, muscles look full as hell considering your on a cut and usin DNP? Lol


Cheers Mark I finished the dnp at weekend couldn't take no more.

The brothers is/was a photographer for red bull but went freelance last month. So hes gonna take some final shots.

84.6 was my final weight.

Quite happy with everything apart from abs definition isn't what is like it to be.

I seldom train them either, so more core work for next time.

Just going to maintain what I have with peps over summer, use maintenance cals or just over.

Then hit a crazy bulk come end of august.

The ttme cycle I did was poor I was doing more aas then I'd ever done @ 4ml a week close to end.

Balls are full, libido is shot and had no sides whatsoever.

Feel like not even doing a pct but going to anyway.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cheers Mark I finished the dnp at weekend couldn't take no more.
> 
> The brothers is/was a photographer for red bull but went freelance last month. So hes gonna take some final shots.
> 
> ...


i would probably end up doing one too.. im also off soon for summer, peps and gh for as long as i can last, hopefully back end of the year.. i wouldnt bulk though, ill just do same again, high p med c high f and skip


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking awesome there mate, im starting Keto on Monday, very usefull to read your log


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The palumbo diet states 8oz meat, is that uncooked or cooked?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

I used it as uncooked weight mate.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

you still doing this mate? I started on Monday and quite enjoying it now that ive got over the second day, slept for ages!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

No mate, I've introduced carbs at around 180g now so still fairly low tbh. Mainly around morning and post workout.

Just trying to maintain now.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wish you would of logged your daily diet, im keen to find what other keto lads are eating


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

It was almost identical to Palumbos mate. Just a little bit added and taken away towards the end.

My fatty protein meal alternated from salmon and lean mince.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How was your weight loss in the first week?

I started Monday (14'6'6)

by Tuesday I lost 4 Lbs (14'2'8)

by Wednesday I lost 6 oz (14'2'2)

by thursday I gained a lb (14'3'2)

this morning I had gained another lb (14'4'4)

Is this normal ?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Didn't weigh myself till 3 weeks in.

I'd lost 3 kg which I thought was drastic.

Water weight most prob.


----------

